# Recommend The Best CRT Television In Rs.20,000 Range.



## comrade (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi
i need to get my home a 29" TV with a max budget of  20K not beyond that.
I have shortlisted these two
*
1. Samsung *CS-29K44ML *www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/flattv/29inches/cs_29k44ml.asp?page=Specifications
*www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/flattv/images/29k44_big.jpg
2. Sony KV-SZ292M88
*www.sony.co.in/product/kv-sz292m88/sku/kvsz292m88%2Fse32?site=hp_en_IN_i
*sp.sony-asia.com/media/32/15644
which one should i go for? any better option available?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 27, 2007)

LCD TV's do come under 20K?wait sometime when prices drops.rather carrying bulky CRT's.


----------



## comrade (Sep 27, 2007)

ok..but i need big screen..LCDs 29" will cost like anything..arent they?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude u can buy Samsung's new _slim_ CRT TV's . 

i got a new one Last year n it's excellent , currently using it with Tata Sky n totally satisfied .

These new CRT's although not as slim as LCD's are much much slimmer than conventional CRT's , just check em out at the store and you'll know the difference .

*www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/flattv/slimfittv/index.asp

*www.samsung.com/in/products/tv/flattv/slimfittv/images/cs29z50ma_1.jpg


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

^^ ur rght ur budget 20K na try gettin PIP its an awesome feature in 29 crt's


----------



## comrade (Sep 27, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Dude u can buy Samsung's new _slim_ CRT TV's .
> 
> i got a new one Last year n it's excellent , currently using it with Tata Sky n totally satisfied .
> 
> ...



looks very cool...which one is better of these two?


----------



## ambandla (Sep 27, 2007)

Try: Philips 29PT2204/94R

*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/...YI4ROJJCHU4HFJ0RMRCSHQFHKFSESI5P&compare=true

Philips : 29PT6807/94 (with widescreen mode)


----------



## prafulltcs (Sep 27, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Try: Philips 29PT2204/94R
> 
> *www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/en/in/consumer/cc/_productid_29PT2204_94R_IN_CONSUMER/TV+29PT2204-94R?proxybuster=YI4ROJJCHU4HFJ0RMRCSHQFHKFSESI5P&compare=true
> 
> Philips : 29PT6807/94 (with widescreen mode)



yups phillipse has gr8 quality...

I have to tell you all my story...

I bought Videocon 29'' slim&trim tV on 17 of sept from vijay sales Mumbai...it got problem on very next day....like panel not working remot is not functioning...i got replacement....Now this TV also problematics works for 2-3 hrs then shut down automatically...

Dont know wats the problem...Now vijay sales manager is ready to give me another replacement...But am confused now should i or shudent i..

I am thinking of Sony 21990/- Sp29 model...has woofer also... and Phillipse LCD 32'' 39990/- ..............but phillips made to think about their products also..but vijay sales manager told me that phillips inding is slowly shutting down there products and service will be problem in next few years... even i went to two thre another electonics shops where i didnt fond any phillpse TV with same reason..

So suggest something..isit truie... I am damn sure about sony but meanwhile samsunga dn phillps popping up in my mind??

wat to do avg period -5-7 years...am planning to buy Plasma after...?


----------



## comrade (Sep 27, 2007)

gone thru the images posted by Zeeshan Quireshi...and very immd..im impressed  and decided not to go for ordinary crt anymore....


----------



## ambandla (Sep 27, 2007)

Philips lasts longer than Sony. Sony products are always on the delicate side. Video looks better on Philips and audio is better on Sony.

If I have Sony and Philips available, I will pick up Philips.


----------



## Stick (Sep 27, 2007)

Go with Samsung, what I hear about it have no Problem with Service so far. But have rumors that it closing service center at Lemington road, so be clear where is service center for Samsung TV.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> Video looks better on Philips and audio is better on Sony.


Actually in both case,be it Audio or Video,Sony is the clear winner.Philips in nowhere near to the contrast & clarity vibrance which Sony's Television produces.I have seen most of the Philips models & have compared them neck-to-neck with Sony televisions & can safely say that Sony's visual quality is by far the best.If you want to check the real difference try playing a game on the PS2 on a Sony's CRT TV & compare it to a Philips TV.You'll clearly notice Philips models have a wierd fuzzy image whereas Sony have a very rich depth in it's colour & contrast which adds life to the videos. 

From the above models I would say pick Samsung DNIE model as it's has a good price-to-performance ratio.Sure the Sony one's are costly but their shelf life is extremely longer than any other brand.


----------



## amitskale (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought Sony KV-HG29M80 in last week and it rocks. 

Its mrp is 21990 but if u r paying by cash then it comes at 21000.

Truest me man, its amazing.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## janitha (Sep 27, 2007)

Sony TVs had been the best in terms of colour reproduction over the years due to their own picture tube technology called "Trinitron", compared to "shadow mask" and others for other brands. They were also much costlier. I think other well known brands have also come close in terms of picture quality. 
Had been using Sony from 1982. Had used two sets for about 10 years each and then disposed. Using Samsung DNie for the last 3-4 years. (change not due to any particular reason. just happened to buy it)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2007)

^Yep I have used it since 1981.I had one of those bulkier one's which had a wooden furnish to it.Had to let it go as the picture tube had neared it's end & was almost about to die out.Shifted to BPL about 4 years back.Now I am planning to shift to either a Samsung DNIE or back to Sony again depending on which one is more affordable.Probably the former as it's more for the budget consious consumers.I would loved to have gone in for a 34' CRT of Sony but I am not sure what the pricing is at this point.But I know I'll end up buying a 29' anyway so no use.


----------

